# Owning both worldmark and wyndham strategy



## tug1873 (Sep 14, 2013)

I own wyndham and just acquired my first worldmark contract.
So far it looks even though there is some overlap there is a lot additional inventory available by owning both. Having both systems opens up resorts almost everywhere in North America.

I own 6k point of worldmark. It looks like that 12-15k is the sweet spot since that would allow a 2 bedroom in their system every year. But still only get 1 housekeeping credit a year

The biggest issue I see is housekeeping fees can add up. Wyndham is better in this regard unless I am missing things. In some ways it is like paying exchange fees for using your points.

So my thought is I will wyndham for weekends trips and the majority of points. 

Use worldmark as my backup or when I travel West and or see a worldmark resort I like.


I like the idea of renting those extra points when I need them but the extra mf for 12k is not much more. It looks like it would pay for itself within a few years by owning. I am also thinking it may be better to go to 20k so I get extra housekeeping tokens. I can then sell points I don't use.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 14, 2013)

Agreed, they work well together!  We came about it from the opposite direction having owned WM since 2000 and more recently adding WinPointVIP triggered by a discussion on this board.

With many drive-to WM destinations available to us, we do lots of weekend and short stays. We own 20k WM points, live in 'borrowed mode' continually, and book several cash reservations each year using Bonus Time, Inventory Specials, Monday Madness and FAX. Gladly the cash reservation programs include HK!  Our Wyndham usage is pay-as-we-go.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 14, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> I own wyndham and just acquired my first worldmark contract.
> So far it looks even though there is some overlap there is a lot additional inventory available by owning both. Having both systems opens up resorts almost everywhere in North America.
> 
> I own 6k point of worldmark. It looks like that 12-15k is the sweet spot since that would allow a 2 bedroom in their system every year. But still only get 1 housekeeping credit a year
> ...



You are missing the fact that Wyndham is only good if you travel full weeks.  If you travel partial weeks and you are not a VIP owner, you will rack up housekeeping fees and transaction fees.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 14, 2013)

I own in both systems too. Housekeeping does not have to be an issue in either system if you don't make short stay reservations. 

However one of the cool things about Worldmark is that you can do short stays if you want. I'm planning a 3000 mile cross country trip and plan to use Worldmark instead of motels, spending one or two nights at Louisiana, Texas, Arizona, and California resorts. I will need a housekeeping credit at each stop.

If housekeeping is a problem consider that Worldmark does not charge transaction fees or guest fees and they offer cash options to make reservations and as you mentioned you can rent credits from other owners.

As to strategy; as you said there are some shared resorts and some areas where both systems have resorts. I just decide where I want to go and if I have a choice I use the cheapest option

If you need more Worldmark credits you have a choice there too. Eithe buy more  and rent out the excess. Or keep your small account and rent in what you need


----------



## ronparise (Sep 14, 2013)

Duplicate post....deleted


----------



## kwindham (Sep 14, 2013)

ronparise said:


> I own in both systems too. Housekeeping does not have to be an issue in either system if you don't make short stay reservations.
> 
> However one of the cool things about Worldmark is that you can do short stays if you want.* I'm planning a 3000 mile cross country trip and plan to use Worldmark instead of motels, spending one or two nights at Louisiana, Texas, Arizona, and California resorts*. I will need a housekeeping credit at each stop.
> 
> ...



That sounds like fun!!!  

If you come anywhere through central Louisiana area Ron, give me a shout out, Ill meet up with you and buy you lunch or dinner!


----------



## presley (Sep 14, 2013)

Another way to look at the housekeeping fees is that you are only paying for what you use.  WM's MFs are extremely low compared to other systems.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 14, 2013)

IMHO the HK fee makes a single night too expensive . . . . YMMV


----------



## ronparise (Sep 14, 2013)

kwindham said:


> That sounds like fun!!!
> 
> If you come anywhere through central Louisiana area Ron, give me a shout out, Ill meet up with you and buy you lunch or dinner!



Thanks for the offer


----------



## ronparise (Sep 14, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> IMHO the HK fee makes a single night too expensive . . . . YMMV



Not too bad in a studio but for anything bigger,  fax time or bonus time works


----------



## tug1873 (Sep 14, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> IMHO the HK fee makes a single night too expensive . . . . YMMV



I have found that this is very true in both systems. One night stays are simply not worth it. If you factor in the 4pm checkin and 10am checkout it even worse of a deal. I have found that you need at least 2 nights. Otherwise just rent a hotel room. 

With worldmark housekeeping fees seem to be a big deal since you only get 1 per 10k so you are pretty much guaranteed to paying for one if you do more then one transaction. I know there is a way to book multiple resorts but I am not sure on the hk fees when you do this.

With wyndham you have so many per point and I always seem to have more then I need.plus you can borrow from the next year.
I have 480k points and it allows me to book 2 solid weeks of bedrooms and about 2 or 3 long  weekend stays a year with a least a 1 bedroom. 

So to me it seems that wyndham is better then worldmark since I would have to pay hk fees if I had 30k points.

Of course mf are cheaper with wm so it really a wash.


----------



## presley (Sep 14, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> I know there is a way to book multiple resorts but I am not sure on the hk fees when you do this.



If you mean booking several resorts as one combined vacation, you would actually have to spring for HK for each resort.

I agree in many cases a hotel is a better value for those one nighters.  I believe Homewood suites also comes with a full breakfast and full dinner/drinks for week nights.  I noticed in my case, I'm better off staying there than at a HGVC resort sometimes.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 14, 2013)

presley said:


> If you mean booking several resorts as one combined vacation, you would actually have to spring for HK for each resort.
> 
> I agree in many cases a hotel is a better value for those one nighters. I believe Homewood suites also comes with a full breakfast and full dinner/drinks for week nights. I noticed in my case, I'm better off staying there than at a HGVC resort sometimes.


 
Agreed


Rent_Share said:


> IMHO the HK fee makes a single night too expensive . . . . YMMV


And Agreed

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1522049&postcount=4​


----------



## tug1873 (Sep 14, 2013)

presley said:


> If you mean booking several resorts as one combined vacation, you would actually have to spring for HK for each resort.
> 
> I agree in many cases a hotel is a better value for those one nighters.  I believe Homewood suites also comes with a full breakfast and full dinner/drinks for week nights.  I noticed in my case, I'm better off staying there than at a HGVC resort sometimes.



Other then being able to book out further is there any other advantage to combining vacations?


----------



## presley (Sep 14, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> Other then being able to book out further is there any other advantage to combining vacations?



None that I am aware of.  There has been a recent change that makes it even less desirable.  Say you book 7 continuous nights and need to miss one, but your brother would like to use that one night.  I think you can no longer change the name on part of a reservation.  You have to change the entire thing or leave the room empty.  

Being that there are no booking fees, I'd just book mine apart.  That way if I need to change something, I don't have to rebook the entire thing.  And if part of it came up on bonus time, it would be easier to change to save credits and HK fees.


----------



## presley (Sep 14, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Agreed
> ​And Agreed
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1522049&postcount=4​



They really sound like nice rooms.  I have one booked later this month for one night for 30K honors points.  Being a weekend, I won't get a free dinner, but yay I can have free breakfast before I drive home.  Plus, earlier check in and later check out than a timeshare.  

I was thinking about my recent TS stays and how I would have preferred a homewood because I wouldn't have to cook and do dishes so much and someone would take out the trash every day!  I had a great visit to Seaside with extended family and I spent $400 in groceries the first 2 days.  I did dishes like twice per day.  Glad they all had a great time on my dime.  :hysterical:


----------



## ronparise (Sep 14, 2013)

tug1873 said:


> Other then being able to book out further is there any other advantage to combining vacations?



For red season reservations made 13 to 9 monts out you have to reserve 7 nights. If you only want 4 nights you can do 3 nights in a studio somewhere and the 4 nights you want, to save some credits. Or you could make it a two part vacation 3 nights at one location and 4 nights at another


----------



## CO skier (Sep 14, 2013)

presley said:


> ...
> There has been a recent change that makes it even less desirable.  Say you book 7 continuous nights and need to miss one, but your brother would like to use that one night.  I think you can no longer change the name on part of a reservation.  You have to change the entire thing or leave the room empty.
> 
> ...



This is a common misperception.  A WorldMark owner can always check-in under their reservation, so if you need to split a reservation, add your guest to the entire reservation.  Your guest checks-in for the night you need to miss, and you (as the owner) check-in to the rest of the reservation.

This is especially advantageous for so-called "throwaway days" to get the jump on 13-month reservations at the hottest WorldMark locations.  Book the necessary "throwaway days" anywhere in the WorldMark system, then combine these "lead-in" days with the reservation you want (as long as the total number of days is 7 or more for reservations more than 9 months in advance).  Add your guest name to the entire, combined reservation (either when you make the reservation, or later).  Your guest checks-in for the "lead-in" days, and you (as the owner) check-in for your desired vacation in a hard-to-get location.


----------



## presley (Sep 14, 2013)

CO skier said:


> This is especially advantageous for so-called "throwaway days" to get the jump on 13-month reservations at the hottest WorldMark locations.  Book the necessary "throwaway days" anywhere in the WorldMark system, then combine these "lead-in" days with the reservation you want (as long as the total number of days is 7 or more for reservations more than 9 months in advance).  Add your guest name to the entire, combined reservation (either when you make the reservation, or later).  Your guest checks-in for the "lead-in" days, and you (as the owner) check-in for your desired vacation in a hard-to-get location.



Thank you for clarifying that.  That would work perfectly for me.


----------



## benyu2010 (Sep 15, 2013)

Cash, fax, bonus, is, etc. is better option for one nighter and use hotel as backup.

6K account has small upfront cost, little room for borrowing and credit expire management, plus MF fee is same as 7K. You lost 1K FREE credit every year.

CO Skier's strategy is perfectly good. Owner can always check in with guest-added vacation.

Combine reservation may fulfill 7-day min. reason, 9 month+ requirement without locked at one resort


----------



## LLW (Sep 15, 2013)

CO skier said:


> This is a common misperception.  A WorldMark owner can always check-in under their reservation, so if you need to split a reservation, add your guest to the entire reservation.  Your guest checks-in for the night you need to miss, and you (as the owner) check-in to the rest of the reservation.
> 
> This is especially advantageous for so-called "throwaway days" to get the jump on 13-month reservations at the hottest WorldMark locations.  *Book the necessary "throwaway days" anywhere in the WorldMark system*, then combine these "lead-in" days with the reservation you want (as long as the total number of days is 7 or more for reservations more than 9 months in advance).  Add your guest name to the entire, combined reservation (either when you make the reservation, or later).  Your guest checks-in for the "lead-in" days, and you (as the owner) check-in for your desired vacation in a hard-to-get location.


And both the lead-in segment and the main segment have to be in red season? Last sentence of Club Guideline A-10:
_"10. *Grouped Reservations* consist of two or more consecutive* Red Season* reservations (segments) linked together so that the grouped segments comply with the seven-night minimum stay requirement. **Grouped Reservation bookings can be facilitated to create one continuous vacation, booked for and occupied by the same guest(s). *The individual segments can be at a single, or at multiple resorts. Additional segments can continue to be added to a Grouped Reservation until the total of all segments exceeds 14 nights, at which point no more segments can be added. Any further nights need to be booked as a separate reservation in compliance with the Guidelines. There is a 48 hour waiting period for any changes or modifications to a confirmed Grouped Reservation not in compliance with the Guidelines on the original date of booking. (Bolded updates requiring all segments of a Grouped Reservation be in Red Season and Grouped Reservations as one continuous vacation booked by and for the same occupants will be enforced for all arrivals after January 1, 2014.)"_

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/board/info/pdfs/WM_Club_Guidelines.pdf

This is a very good point. Thanks!


----------



## LLW (Sep 15, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> *Cash, fax, bonus, is, etc. is better option for one nighter and use hotel as backup.*
> 
> 6K account has small upfront cost, little room for borrowing and credit expire management, plus MF fee is same as 7K. You lost 1K FREE credit every year.
> 
> ...



I think this is for when you need the lead-in days to book more than 13 months in advance. I have never had to, and don't plan  to, but some people do.


----------



## benyu2010 (Sep 15, 2013)

Originally Posted by Rent_Share  View Post
IMHO the HK fee makes a single night too expensive . . . . YMMV


Cash, fax, bonus, is, etc. is better option for one nighter and use hotel as backup.



LLW said:


> I think this is for when you need the lead-in days to book more than 13 months in advance. I have never had to, and don't plan  to, but some people do.



There are several one-nights stop during my coast trip every year from Seattle to Socal, Running Y, Clear Lake, Solvang. They are usually available on bonus time...I will leave them open and gamble on bonus time.


----------



## massvacationer (Sep 15, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> You are missing the fact that Wyndham is only good if you travel full weeks.  If you travel partial weeks and you are not a VIP owner, you will rack up housekeeping fees and transaction fees.




I respectfully disagree.

I am not VIP (all resale), and we mostly use our Club Wyndham points for long weekends,  and have not run into any real issues with housekeeping fees or transaction fees.

If you are able to make your reservations average 77k points  (using 2 BD units)  or 63K pts (using 1 BD units) , than you will have enough HK credits - and will not need to pay for more.

Transaction fees can be minimized (or eliminated) by booking multiple reservations on the same day


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 15, 2013)

LLW said:


> And both the lead-in segment and the main segment have to be in red season?


 
Very easy to accomplish, Wyndham treats every WM resort as red year round to get the maximum number of credits to sell


----------

